# Ih 404



## Jeff0862 (Jul 23, 2006)

I bought a IH404 with a 5 foot belly mower. The only problem is it dosen't have any of the linkage for a three point hitch. I would like to attach a back blade for moving snow or gradeing out my drive. I haven't been able to find it locally, so I was wondering if anyone out here would be able to help, I have been told that parts off of a 404 or 504 would work, Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Jeff0862 I don't know where you have looked so far but I have always had good luck with local dealers who have been around for awhile. Alot of times they have stuff "out back" that you can make a deal on if you are handy enough to install it yourself. Also check ebay and online sources like this one.


404 hitch parts 

Good luck and keep us informed on your search. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jeff, you might try doing a Google search on "tractor salvage parts IH 404" a ton of links come up and hopefully one of them will have what you need. Good luck.


----------

